# Improve Previous Channel Feature



## kcw206 (Mar 21, 2015)

I was on the Comcast X1 platform for a couple of years and the only feature that they had that I miss on my TiVo is the capability of the "previous channel" button. With the X1 platform, when you hit "last", a dialog box opens across the bottom of the screen with your last 8 channels (including DVR programs that are recently watched and paused). I especially miss this during March Madness where I am trying to track games across 4 channels. With the X1 feature, I hit the "previous channel" button and all channels are easily in my queue and accessible in one click. 

Additionally, if you want to finish watching a DVR recording that is partially finished, simply hit the "last" button and it is right there in your queue rather than navigating menus. 

Please consider adding this feature.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The Enter button in the bottom corner is the last channel and its marked that. 

The Live TV button cycles you through the tuners with each press. You can also switch tuners or see what's on them by pressing INFO and down.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> The Enter button in the bottom corner is the last channel and its marked that.
> 
> The Live TV button cycles you through the tuners with each press. You can also switch tuners or see what's on them by pressing INFO and down.


Live TV button does not cycle through the tuners on my Romaio OTA. 
Did they change that feature? Kinda PITA pressing info, down, right, down, enter.
My thumb is tired. Any other way to change tuners?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Dixon Butz said:


> Live TV button does not cycle through the tuners on my Romaio OTA.
> Did they change that feature? Kinda PITA pressing info, down, right, down, enter.
> My thumb is tired. Any other way to change tuners?


Yes, it should with each press of the Live TV button in the top corner.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Dixon Butz said:


> Live TV button does not cycle through the tuners on my Romaio OTA.


It does cycle through on my Roamio basic. Are you sure all tuners were on different channels when you tried it?


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

pfiagra said:


> It does cycle through on my Roamio basic. Are you sure all tuners were on different channels when you tried it?


Yes, all different. Pressing the Live TV button just brings up the info box. Like you get when you change a channel. And the other bar below. IDK what its called. The bar with the green that shows the buffer.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Dixon Butz said:


> Yes, all different. Pressing the Live TV button just brings up the info box. Like you get when you change a channel. And the other bar below. IDK what its called. The bar with the green that shows the buffer.


That seems odd that Roamio OTA would operate differently than the rest of the Roamio line. Maybe another Roamio OTA user can verify if theirs operates the same as you describe.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

Another way is press the right arrow which brings up the info box. 
Seems like the Live TV button tuner cycle is broken on OTA Roamio's if all the others have it.
Any Roamio OTA bacsic users here can test?

I switch tuners a lot. I can make a macro for my JP1 remote.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I have Roamio OTA and the Live TV button cycles through the tuners for me.

One time though, I had to bounce my Tivo and my Tivo mini, because the tuners were acting up. Once I powered off both of them and then powered them on, they worked correctly. Perhaps you could try that.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

Unplugged my mini's and rebooted the Roamio. Now it is cycling. Mini's are still unplugged.
Guess I'll try turning them on. One was just activated yesterday. Other 3 days ago. 
Roamio was rebooted yesterday. 
Must have something to do with the activation maybe. 
I'll update in a few.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

Ok all plugged in and cycling works. 

Thx all!

Didn't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

Good to hear your live tv cycle is working now. I have a suspicion that the dynamic tuner assignment might be a bit buggy and the Mini's don't always release the tuners properly, thereby eventually leaving you with a single tuner. That could explain why you were getting different results with the Live TV button because it only saw one tuner for you.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

connie_w said:


> Good to hear your live tv cycle is working now. I have a suspicion that the dynamic tuner assignment might be a bit buggy and the Mini's don't always release the tuners properly, thereby eventually leaving you with a single tuner. That could explain why you were getting different results with the Live TV button because it only saw one tuner for you.


Tuners were released. I keep a close eye on them after I turn off the mini's. 
All four tuners were on different channels and I was switching between them with the info, down, right, when it was bugged.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

Bugged again already. Tuners not cycling.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It would not cycle the tuners when the Mini is hogging a tuner. Release them with the Tivo button on the Mini when done, or it times out and releases after 4 hours.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> It would not cycle the tuners when the Mini is hogging a tuner. Release them with the Tivo button on the Mini when done, or it times out and releases after 4 hours.


I always turn off the mini's after use. They always release the tuner when turned off.

I think I have solved it. I'll post what later when I can be certain the bug is squashed.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

kcw206 said:


> I was on the Comcast X1 platform for a couple of years and the only feature that they had that I miss on my TiVo is the capability of the "previous channel" button. With the X1 platform, when you hit "last", a dialog box opens across the bottom of the screen with your last 8 channels (including DVR programs that are recently watched and paused). I especially miss this during March Madness where I am trying to track games across 4 channels. With the X1 feature, I hit the "previous channel" button and all channels are easily in my queue and accessible in one click.
> 
> Additionally, if you want to finish watching a DVR recording that is partially finished, simply hit the "last" button and it is right there in your queue rather than navigating menus.
> 
> Please consider adding this feature.


Create some favorites when you have a small list of channels you want to cycle through. I think that would work pretty well.


----------

